# Frozen Embryo Transfer Abroad



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All 

I had ET with donor eggs abroad but unfortunately got a BFN yesterday.

We plan to go back for FET in July but am concerned about logistics. 

We have 4 frozen embryos - all good grade and in one straw - so I am prepared for them all to be thawed but what is the chance that we get there to find they have all perished? Presumably we will have had to travel before we find out so in effect it would be a devastating and wasted trip. 

Am I being terribly pessimistic?

Any advice or experiences gratefully recieved.

JacLaw xxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi JacLaw,

Firstly, so very sorry for your bfn yesterday hun.    I feel your pain as the other girls will.  It's not easy, but these boards are amazing for picking you back up again.

I had a BFN in February with fresh embryos and had FET two weeks ago and am testing tomorrow (!!!!!).  We had five frozen embies, they thawed three (as they were together) and all three survived.  They transfered all three because two of them weren't great quality.  So DH and I came home from Spain with 4, 5 and 6 cell embies.

It's a scary thought, going through all the hassle of flights, accommodations and the stress of travelling and ET, and then finding out on the morning that you have no survivors.  You just have to go with what your heart is telling you.

I hope I was of some help. 

All the best to you.

Love and hugs,
Michelle


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Michelle

You helped enormously. Give me lots of positive hope. Yes, will follow our hearts.

Am passing millions of positive vibes back to you for tomorrow!

JacLaw xxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hiya Jaclaw
Wasnt sure whether to post or not as my story isnt a very happy one. But thought it best if you hear how it can go wrong. I recently went over to Czech Rep for FET. I thought I had 3 embies but turned out I had 4. I was told they had a 50/50 thaw rate. Anyway none of my little ones survived the thaw. I was completely gutted. Apart from the huge emotional cost, there was the cost of flights, accommodation etc and then to come all the way home with nothing was just too much for me. I will never do FET again.
I really really hope your embies do really well and go on to give you BFP's.
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear JacLaw And Michelle-  
I am so sorry to hear of your recent BFN ( I had as well IN April with my own eggs- last attempt IVF #6)  Michelle  I do hope your test tomorrow brings you great news this time.

I am now organising for DE IVF or FET of D embryos.  So I am may soon be facing smiliar problem and hope others here will give answers to you.
This is not a problem when using a nearby clinic as I did in the past and I never experienced embryos not surviving.  But I know many do not.  I guess with four you still have good odds there but them again they are all in one straw.  How can this be predicted?  Can it? 

How far away are you travelling?  Is it to spain? If so it is possible to cancel or book same day flight usually. 

Do all foreign clinics thaw the embryos and put them straight away in or is there a grace period of a day or two?  I guess it matters what stage you froze them.  As I may be going quite far away for treatment ( Capetown or Russia) this is really an issue of time and expense to consider when deciding on a clinic.  Of course we all hope it works first time around - don't we? So I sometimes forget to think beyond each treatment 

I know you must be so upset right now and worried about the next stage.  I am sure everyone is hoping for a good outcome for you on the FET.  I would send you lots of those cute animated hugs but not sure where they are-  so lots of smiles instead!!!!


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Dear Weeble

I am so sorry to hear about your experience. I just can't imagine what is must have been like. My heartfelt thoughts are with you.

I wrestled with not doing FET - starting again with another donor (50% fresh versus 25% frozen) but I will always be thinking about those 4 embryos that were left behind. I guess I have to follow my heart I will hope for the best but will also bear in mind that it can go wrong.

All genuine wishes that you realise your dream.

JacLawxxx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies! 

Jac - I am so sorry hun about the bfn.  It really sucks and it never gets easier each time it happens. I thought my frosties wouldn't survive, but they did (not that I got a BFP but I did get a bio chem, so something happened!)  I know what you mean about struggling with thoughts of frozen or fresh......but Michelle got a   today with her frosties!!!!!    One never knows.......!  When it's time, it's time!  

Hope this helps Jac.  You just never know sweetheart.  I hope you feel stronger soon and get back in that ring to have another go.

Love, AJ xx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi AJ

Yep..back in the ring. Got my treatment report from clinic and the 4 frozen embryos are all 8 cell Grade A so am hopeful that they'll survive.

I have been told that I will have to start cycle after next period though wish it could be this period - I know some clinics don't mind starting again immediately after a failed cycle.

What are other people's experiences - I need ammo for my follow up consultation on Tue if I am to persuade my doctor to let me go on this cycle.

Good luck everyone and congrats to Michelle !!!

JacLaw xxx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Jac.  Good news about your snowbabies!  The first time I did a FET I waited a couple of cycles then did it and got a bio-chem pregnancy.  I then went straight into the next FET and got a big fat nothing.  I'm not sure what other people have experienced or think, but I'd say go with your gut instinct for you.  You might also want to consider how the drugs are affecting you and may want a rest, or not.

Good luck, AJ xx


----------

